# Is my cat pregnant?????



## star*85 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi their, I rescued Jinksy cat from HAVA heart our local shelter on April 20th... She has been an angel. Now I am worried I didn't see the obvious as warning signs.... When we got her from Petsense they said she was a perfect angel but LOUD she bellowed and mewled and yelled... I figured she just wanted attention...
We got her home and set up and yes she walked around the house bellowing for the first 10 days, but settled in.... she also presented herself, laying flat on her belly with her back feet hiked, needing them into the ground, we found this cute.... I once thought hmm, she is kind of putting herself out their like a queen in heat, but I was sure she was spayed, after all I got her from a shelter, and her left ear is tipped, she had no shave marks from the vet checking her, but I assumed they knew what they were talking about... the rescue only had her for 3 weeks so I would think their would be a bald tummy if they checked... anywho trying to keep her in the house was i.m.p.o.s.s.i.b.l.e.
She slipped out around the second week we adopted her and was gone all night and day, we assumed nothing could hold this kitty back so we got an i.d. tag and started letting her out the back where its fenced... she is well adjusted and now goes in and out as she pleases, we live up a dead end road, and everyone loves her, we made it clear with our neighbors if they had issues to let us know, but they all enjoy her company... moving on about 5 days ago we noticed her tummy is getting quite large.... not her whole body, but definitely her tummy, and I think her nipples might be pinking up... today I had enough and shaved her belly to see if she has a spay scar... I cannot find one, also looking at her left ear, it is tipped but kind of jagged, I used a fetal Doppler and I believe I got her heart rate at around 175 bpm.... but I also picked upon a rhythm sitting around 220 bpm... I looked this up and adult cats can also have a rate this high, and I am a novice so not sure their.... I have some photos, what do you guys think? I am bringing her into our clinic Saturday. Any thoughts or other signs? or ways to determine until then? the first 4 pics are the day we got her. The next 2 were over this weekend, and the rest were today.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Your dilute calico girl looks preggie to me!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

She looks pregnant to me too. 

You need to call the rescue, they may help out with vet care.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Umm, yep! With that ear tip I would have considered her fixed, too. Sheesh. I'd ask the shelter to take those kittens when they are weaned and make them THEIR problem - AND pay for having her spay properly!


----------

